# Технологии и коммуникации > Интернет >  Виндовс или Линукс?

## Роман

Не секрет, что большинство вирусов "под виндовс" создают сами разработчики антивирусов. Но, поговаривают, что под Линукс вирусов вообще нет. Вопрос: почему, в таком случае, Виндовс ещё не умер за ненадобностью?

----------


## Sanych

Есть вирусы под всё. А во вторых, что, ни разу вирусов не было в компе????? Я ж не меняю свой авто из за того, что в нём бензин кончился или масло надо поменять.

----------


## JAHolper

в убунте, с которой я немного имел дело, вирус не сможет ничего сделать, пока не дашь на это разрешение и не наберешь пароль администратора. Что частично было реализовано уже в висте. Но, в общем зачем писать вирусы под линукс, если им пользуется очень мало людей.

----------


## Роман

Да, именно так мне и говорили: для того, чтобы вирус смог что-то сделать с линуксом нужно а) написать вирус специально для этой версии линукса, б) установить этот вирус на компьютер, и в) запустить этот вирус

----------


## Sanych

А с другой стороны для винды аналогично. Написать вирус под винду, установить на комп, и запустить

----------


## Роман

Ага... Только винды - сколько версий? Семь? То есть, написав один вирус под одну из версий, можно "поразить" десятки тысяч компьютеров. А линукса сколько версий? Несколько сотен?

----------

